# German blue rams and shrimp



## radfish

I have a 90 gal planted tank with emporer tetras and shrimp (cherry reds, OEBT, CRS, and snowball). I wanted to add some German blue rams but was hesitant because I wasn't sure if they'd eat my shrimp. Anybody have experience with this?


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Rams love shrimps...for lunch....but your tank is pretty big so the smart ones that hide will probably survive.


----------



## astrosag

You're not going to get a definitive answer from this question (many many people have asked this one before).

Most everyone will tell you to be cautious and definitely not put expensive shrimp with any ram. Some will tell you that their rams don't touch the shrimp. 

I would wager that you would have more luck introducing some shrimp to a tank with Rams in them compared to introducing rams to a largely shrimp tank. In your circumstance, I think you should expect to lose some shrimp at the very least (mainly the small ones). Some of your shrimp may also cease to reproduce due to the stress.

I will only put shrimp that are roughly 1" in my tank (I have 2 bubble rams).

The general advice I've gotten - introduce shrimp only after they're 1" or close to it and provide a lot of plant cover. Pretty much all you can do.


----------



## MChambers

*Rams and Shrimp*

I've got cherry shrimp in three tanks, one of which has 2 German rams, another of which has a Bolivian ram, and the third of which has 6 Bolivian rams. The shrimp generally survive and breed, although I'm sure some of the shrimplets get eaten. I've seen the German rams try to catch shrimplets, but the shrimplets always seem to get away. All three tanks have a fair amount of plant cover.


----------



## GDP

I kept ghost shrimp for a bit with my GBR. Slowly (like ghost shrimp seem to do for no reason) they all died until just one was left. I woke up one morning to find my GBR munching away on the last one lol. Until then he didnt really even seem to notice em.


----------



## lstorns

my rams and neons took pokes at my CRS never ate any of them though. I set up another tank just for the shrimp cause I wanted to breed them . I m sure they would have eaten all the babies if given the chance. and now I actually see my shrimp. they don't hide anymore


----------



## radfish

*Thanks!!*

Thanks for all the advice guys. I guess I'll do the conservative thing and not take the chance by adding the rams. These shrimps are pretty new and doing well so "why fix it if it ain't broke" right? I appreciate all the help!!!


----------

